# Ranger's Apprentice club



## Evanlyn (Feb 8, 2012)

So, who likes the Ranger's Apprentice series of books (by John Flanagan)?
Here's a club to discuss the plot, characters, upcoming movie, and anything else related to it! :talking:


Members;
Rangers;

*Knights;*

*Scribes;*

*Horse Trainers;*

*Cooks;*
Evanlyn


*Diplomatic;*

*Farmers (undefined);*


Sign up sheet;


> *Username:*
> *Who would you like to be (Scribe, Diplomatic, Knight, etc.)*
> *Favourite Character?*


Here's mine;
*Username:* Evanlyn
*Who would you like to be (Scribe, Diplomatic, Knight, etc.)* Cook
*Favourite Character?* Evanlyn

Topics;
Why is that particular character your favourite?
Which is your favourite book and why?
What are your thoughts on the upcoming movie?


----------

